# powders



## coyote22250 (Jan 20, 2005)

Does anyone know about the temp. changes on powders these days? If it affects the fps.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

A friend and I were just talking about this the other day.

He reported a 70 fps change between summer and winter.

He was using a Hodgdon powder, I believe Varget.

We were talk'n rilfe's (.223) and pistols.

He likes Hodgdon's and Ramshot powders. Says IMR powder dirty and 
carbon barrel up compared to the other to makers.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Here is what i was telling you the other day about the temp differences.
http://www.hodgdon.com/smokeless/extreme/page4.php

Check out the temp extremes
http://www.hodgdon.com/smokeless/extreme/page2.php#top

Here are the actual test for the 22-250, Not bad.
http://www.hodgdon.com/smokeless/extrem ... p#22250rem

Dean


----------

